# DAFV: Ultimatum von LV



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai

*DAFV: Ultimatum von LV​*Nun ist es seit Rechtskraft des DAFV fast ein Jahr her.

Wir bemängeln ja schon lange die Untätigkeit des DAFV, seines Präsidiums, der Geschäftsstellen und der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Neben den ganzen Vorfällen und dem Nichtstun in Sachen Finanzen (bis heute liegen ja nicht mal die Zahlen aus 2013 vor, noch weiss ja keiner, ob und wie viel Unterdeckung da war, etc. ), gewinnt vor allem das Thema rund um eventuell die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdende Veranstaltungen und deren bisherige und teilweise noch aktuelle Abrechnung über "seltsame" Konten auf Grund anstehender Termine dieser Veranstaltungen wieder an Bedeutung.

Zwar gab es einzelne schriftliche wie telefonische Nachfragen diverser Landesverbände (u. a. Rheinischer, LSFV-NDS, LAV-SH) auch diesbezüglich, eine konkrete Antwort gab es jedoch nie.

Dazu ja die unterschiedlichen, öffentlichen Aussagen der Präsidentin zu der Teilnahme über den DAFV an internationalen Wettangeln und Weltmeisterschaften, wozu es genauso mal hiess, über den DAFV wird nicht teilgenommen wie auch über den DAFV kann teilgenommen werden.

Leider liessen es die genannten Landesverbände bei ihren Anfragen bleiben, obwohl die keine Antwort erhielten, wurde nicht weiter nachgehakt. 

Und der Rest der abnickenden Landesverbände ist ja sowieso anscheinend höchst zufrieden mit der Präsidentin, dem Präsidium und deren Arbeit, was man sowohl am gescheiterten Misstrauensvotum ablesen kann wie daran, dass von denen keinerlei Kritik oder Aufforderung zur Klarlegung kommt. 

Über die Veröffentlichungen des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes haben wir ja berichtet - die ja klar weiterführende Angeln (Qualis, Sichtungen) für internationale Wettangeln/Meisterschaften zugeben. 

Und wo es auch nochmal eine "seltsame Änderung" der verwendeten Konten gibt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283486).

Das scheint jetzt endlich, zumindest mal bei einem Landesverband, zu reichen, um mal richtig nachzuhaken - *und diese Nachfrage wohl auf Grund schlechter bisheriger Erfahrungen auch mit einem Ultimatum zu versehen.* 

Schliesslich geht es darum, ob und in wie weit die Gemeinnützigkeit des LV gefährdet ist, wenn bei ihm organisierte Angelfischer an einer solchen weiterführenden  Veranstaltung teilnehmen.

Gestern ging also das Schreiben dieses Landesverbandes als Mail sowohl an die Präsidentin, das gesamte Präsidium, an beide Geschäftsstellen wie auch alle Landesverbände.

*Und da wird endlich mal ein klarer, anglerfreundlicher Kurs verlangt, auf dem zukünftig wieder eine auch finanzrechtssichere Grundlage zur Veranstaltung und Teilnahme an nationalen wie internationalen Veranstaltungen gefordert wird!!!!*

Es wird im Schreiben klar dargelegt, dass auf Grundlage der bisher vorliegenden Dokumente von Finanzbehörden und Gespräche mit FA bei den jetzt geplanten Veranstaltungen des DAFV und seiner Mitglieder die Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit sowohl für den Dachverband wie auch für die teilnehmenden Landesverbände/Vereine besteht.



Und da ehemals der Bundesverband (VDSF) ja die dieser Gefahr zugrunde liegenden Richtlinien zusammen mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium und den Tierschutzreferenten ausgemacht hatte, wäre es jetzt auch die Pflicht des DAFV, dies entsprechend heutiger Erkenntnisse in Angriff zu nehmen und wieder auf anglerfreundliche Füße  zu stellen, indem mit dem BMF und den Tierschutzreferenten zeitgemäßere Richtlinien erarbeitet und umgesetzt werden sollen.
*
Es wurde eindeutig klar gestellt, dass von diesem Landesverband auch der Wunsch nach internationalen Vergleichen in ALLEN Angelsparten besteht.*

Findet auch meine persönliche, vollste Zustimmung!

Leider war es ja bisher so, dass der VDSF den organisierten Angelfischern diese Geschichte eingebrockt hatte und nie versucht, das zu ändern oder anzupassen, sondern immer nur im vorauseilenden Gehorsam sogar noch weitere Restriktionen für Angler forderte. 

Der Ex-DAV wiederum machte zwar Veranstaltungen, wusste aber wohl selber, dass es bei Überprüfungen durch FA Schwierigkeiten geben würde - nicht umsonst gab es ja wohl diese seltsamen Konten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280426) und der DAV versuchte einfach, trotz der Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit, weiter zu mauscheln...

Und interessanterweise erhalten nicht nur wir keine (und schon gar keine klare) Antwort (naja, haben wir eh nicht unbedingt gerechnet damit bei der "professionellen" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV) - an Hand des Schreibens wird klar, dass die *vor 5 Monaten *angeschriebene Präsidentin oder das Präsidium bis heute diesem Landesverband nicht geantwortet hatte.

Die auftauchenden Fragen sind aber auch teilweise deckungsgleich mit den Fragen, die wir schon stellten ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668 ):
Wie es mit der Gemeinnützigkeit sei, wenn an diesen Veranstaltungen teilgenommen würde vom LV ,da der DMV ja Mitglied im DAFV sei.

Ob es eine DAFV  Veranstaltung sei? 

Ob die Einladungen der FIPS/ M an den DAFV oder an den DMV gehen würden?

Und dass sein LV hat vom DMV dazu auch keine Einladung erhalten habe.

Und auch, ob die Friedfisch-Veranstaltungen jetzt über den neugegründeten Friedfischverband abgewickelt werden sollen? 

Ebenso wollte er wissen, ob das Schreiben der Präsidentin vom 18.11. 2013 noch Gültigkeit hat, in dem steht, das der DAFV sich nicht an internationalen Wettangeln beteiligt.


*Das für mich Beste kommt aber zum Schluss des Schreibens. *
Statt nur zu meckern, kommt ein klarer Vorschlag, wie zu verfahren sei, um den DAFV und seine Mitglieder vor dem Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit zu schützen.


			
				Vorschlag schrieb:
			
		

> Aussetzen aller  Veranstaltungen, die einem Wettfischen gleichkommen, bis zur Neuregelung.
> 
> Die vom Bundesverband erstellte Definition–Wettfischen bei dem Bundesfinanzamt für nicht zeitgemäß erklären.
> 
> ...



Und wohl auf Grund der bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Nichtbeantworten der Anfragen hat der LV das nicht nur auch an alle LV geschickt. 

Er hat gleich noch ein Ultimatum mit eingebaut, falls der DAFV, sein Präsidium, die Geschäftsstellen und die Präsidentin wieder nicht reagieren sollten und wieder keine Auskunft zur Frage Gemeinnützigkeit und Veranstaltungen geben sollten:
*Sollte innerhalb 14 Tagen keine Antwort kommen, würden die Einladungen des DAFV dem Finanzamt zur Prüfung vorgelegt.*

Genau diese Vorgehensweise hatten wir schon lange von allen verantwortlichen Landesverbänden gefordert:

Kommt keine rechtsverbindliche (also mit Schreiben der zuständigen Behörden) Erlaubnis zur Teilnahme der Landesverbände oder Vereine an diesen Veranstaltungen des DAFV, die über seltsame Konten abgerechnet wurden und in vieler Weise die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden können, *sollte sich ein verantwortungsvoller Landesverband oder Verein nicht in die Gefahr der Teilnahme oder der mittelbaren oder unmittelbaren Förderung solcher Veranstaltungen oder eines solchen Bundesverbandes bringen. *

Ich persönlich finde es herausragend, dass sich endlich ein LV rührt und auch mal klare Antworten verlangt.
Dass vom Bundesverband eine klare, anglerfreundliche Einstellung zu den Veranstaltungen eingefordert wird und auch KONKRETE Arbeit des DAFV, um das umzusetzen.

Während alle Warnungen vor der (Kon)Fusion ja geflissentlich von den abnickenden Landesverbänden und deren Funktionären und Delegierten überhört wurden, wird nun wenigstens ein Landesverband der Verantwortung gegenüber Anglern gerecht!

Indem er zumindest versucht, den Bundesverband "zum Jagen zu tragen"!

Damit dieser DAFV endlich anfängt, vernünftig für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten (oder wenigstens nicht weiter durch sein Nichtstun die organisierte Angelfischer insgesamt zu gefährden) - und zwar auch gerade mit Behörden und Gesetzgebern - um nicht weiter wie der DAFV aktuell die Landesverbände und deren Vereine nicht nur im Regen stehen zu lassen, sondern auch noch die Gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden.

*Da capo!!*

(ich vermute nur, dieser klare, anglerfreundliche Ansatz wird eine Eintagsfliege unter den abnickenden Landesverbänden sein. Die werden wohl auch weiterhin eher so weitermachen wollen wie bisher - mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen, täuschen, ignorieren, verschweigen und in Hinterzimmern kungeln...)

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## allegoric (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Hallo Thomas,

ich lese schon seit längerem deine Posts, weil sie versuchen aufzudecken. Das finde ich grundsätzlich sehr gut, weil auf anderem Wege bekommt man als Angler nicht diese Informationen oder ist zu faul, sich diese herauszusuchen.
Nichtsdestotrotz empfinde ich dein Geschriebenes oftmals als sehr schwer zu lesen. Du wiederholst dich oft mit gleichen Phrasen, um auf Zurückliegendes und Kommendes hinzuweisen. So fällt es mir persönlich (und bestimmt auch anderen) schwer dem Sinn und der Linie zu folgen, die du mitteilen möchtest. Aus meiner Sicht wäre es gut, wenn deine Postings zuerst konkrete Fakten widerspiegeln, also erst objektiv schreiben und am Ende deine persönliche Meinung einfließen zu lassen, als eine Art Statement. Bis jetzt wirkt das alles wie pure Stimmungsmache und das schreckt den einen oder anderen ab, also liest er es nicht bzw. steht der Art des Schreibens selbst kritisch gegenüber und das eigentliche Anliegen bleibt auf der Strecke. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du beides nicht willst. 
Manchmal ist auch einfach weniger mehr. Zersplitte doch die einzelnen Themen etwas, fasse zusammen und bleib konkreter ohne das "unnütze" Drumherum. Lass die mehrfachen Ausrufezeichen weg, das wirkt unprofessionell. Mit ein bisschen Geschick in der Feder erreichst du mit Sicherheit besser dein Ziel als in jetziger Form.

Also nimm dir das wirklich als Kritik an, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Deine Arbeit ist gut und wichtig. Auch die neueren Sachen im AB wie div. Video usw. finde ich super, also weiter so, nur besser ;-).

Viele Grüße, Tino


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Problem:
Komplexität des Themas/der Themen

(und meine Emotionen, dass man angesichts dieser Trümmertruppe nur durchdrehen kann)

An ersterem kann ich nix ändern, an zweiterem werde ich arbeiten.
Danke.

Und damit wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

das ganze mit den verbänden sein lassen ...leider ich sehe das in unserem verein keiner will den vorsitzenden machen und wenn einer was sagt wird er zum austritt genötigt....

die ganzen vorsitzenden die ich kennengelernt habe sind doch fast nur mit sich selber zufrieden und keiner denkt da noch ans angeln. die hardliner die angeln, die wollen keinen solcher posten...bzw.denen schmeißt man noch knüppel zwischen die beine damit sich bloß nix ändert!!!!!#q#q#q


----------



## antonio (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



esox02 schrieb:


> das ganze mit den verbänden sein lassen ...leider ich sehe das in unserem verein keiner will den vorsitzenden machen und wenn einer was sagt wird er zum austritt genötigt....
> 
> die ganzen vorsitzenden die ich kennengelernt habe sind doch fast nur mit sich selber zufrieden und keiner denkt da noch ans angeln. die hardliner die angeln, die wollen keinen solcher posten...bzw.denen schmeißt man noch knüppel zwischen die beine damit sich bloß nix ändert!!!!!#q#q#q



warum will denn keiner?
richtig weil es, wenn man es vernünftig macht, mit sehr viel arbeit und zeit für lau verbunden ist.
und wenn keiner will, dann können diejenigen die es machen eben schalten und walten wie sie wollen.
also entweder machen oder sich damit abfinden.
meckern alleine hilft nicht und bringt nichts, ja ist sogar kontraproduktiv.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Deswegen ist es ja so gut (um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen), dass her endlich ein LV die Initiative ergreift und dem BV mal Klartext und ein Ultimatum verabreicht hat und versucht, die Trümmertruppe DAFV in eine anglerfreundlich(er)e Richtung zu bringen...

Optimist:
Vielleicht wachen andere LV ja auf und schliessen sich dem an....

Wahrscheinlich(er):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (ich vermute nur, dieser klare, anglerfreundliche Ansatz wird eine Eintagsfliege unter den abnickenden Landesverbänden sein. Die werden wohl auch weiterhin eher so weitermachen wollen wie bisher - mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen, täuschen, ignorieren, verschweigen und in Hinterzimmern kungeln...)


----------



## Sharpo (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



antonio schrieb:


> warum will denn keiner?
> richtig weil es, wenn man es vernünftig macht, mit sehr viel arbeit und zeit für lau verbunden ist.
> und wenn keiner will, dann können diejenigen die es machen eben schalten und walten wie sie wollen.
> also entweder machen oder sich damit abfinden.
> ...



Naja,

einen Angelverein von ca. 100 Mitgliedern ordentlich zu führen ist meiner Meinung nach kein grosser Akt.
Problematisch wird es wenn der Verein Bewirtschafter ist, Räumlichkeiten besitzt und auch wenn eine Gewisse Mitgliederanzahl überstiegen wird.
Für den reinen Verwaltungsakt gibt es mittlerweile sehr gute Software.
Auch kann man sicherlich für die Verwaltung eine 450 Euro Arbeitskraft einstellen.

Und dann, wenn ich mir die Vereinsdichte teilweise so anschaue, da Frage ich mich wieso man überall das Gejammer hört das keiner die Arbeit machen will.
Wie wäre es mal mit einer Fusion?
Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Vorort unbedingt 3 oder mehr Angelvereine benötigt.

Auch auf Dorfebene kann man Kräfte bündeln und Aufgaben auf mehrere Köpfe aufteilen.

Das war aber..sorry OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das war aber..sorry OT.


So isses, dafür haben wir inzwischen nen Extrathread eingerichtet, in den ich bei OT  ab hier kommentarlos wieder verschieben werde..


----------



## mathei (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

sehr lobenswert der geheime lv. ein offener brief wäre schöner gewesen. so hätte man seinen lv anschreiben können, wie sie zu dem schreiben des geheimen lv stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



mathei schrieb:


> sehr lobenswert der geheime lv. ein offener brief wäre schöner gewesen..



Dass zuerst mal der Weg über den BV, die LV und die Gremien gewählt wurde, finde ich aber richtig für ein Mitglied des DAFV - auch ich hoffe, das der gesamte Brief noch öffentlich gemacht wird zur Info für alle. So wie damals auch der LSFV-NDS die Finanzdokumente öffentlich machte..

Sonst hätte ja gleich ich wieder ein Schreiben machen können, wenn dieser LV auch wieder keine Antwort wollte ;-)

Es wurden ja aber auch klare Vorschläge und Forderungen damit in die Diskussion eingebracht, zusammen mit einer Zeitschiene.

Die Sache wird also geklärt werden - ob mit oder ohne den DAFV...

Ein guter Schritt, um eine Chance zu erhalten, weg vom mauscheln, tarnen und tricksen zu kommen und hin zu einer vernünftigen, an Anglern und dem Angeln orientierten Arbeit zu erhalten.

Achso, der LV ist gar nicht geheim, hab ich nur vergessen zu schreiben, sorry:
LAV-SH..


----------



## Honeyball (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



mathei schrieb:


> sehr lobenswert der geheime lv. ein offener brief wäre schöner gewesen. so hätte man seinen lv anschreiben können, wie sie zu dem schreiben des geheimen lv stehen.


Das kannst Du doch auch so tun.
So, wie Thomas schreibt, ist dieses Schreiben auch an alle Landesverbände gegangen. Damit ist der Verfasser zumindest dort bekannt und keineswegs "geheim" oder "anonym".
Ich denke mal, jeder kommunikationsbereite Landesverband wird seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber auf Anfrage gerne bereit sein, zu diesem Schreiben Stellung zu beziehen oder den Urheber zu benennen. Also: Was hindert Dich nachzufragen?

Wenn Thomas presserechtliche Gründe hat, den Urheber (noch) nicht nennen zu dürfen, müssen wir wohl oder übel damit leben.#c Ich hätte auch lieber das Original in Kopie hier gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das kannst Du doch auch so tun.
> So, wie Thomas schreibt, ist dieses Schreiben auch an alle Landesverbände gegangen. Damit ist der Verfasser zumindest dort bekannt und keineswegs "geheim" oder "anonym".
> Ich denke mal, jeder kommunikationsbereite Landesverband wird seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber auf Anfrage gerne bereit sein, zu diesem Schreiben Stellung zu beziehen oder den Urheber zu benennen. Also: Was hindert Dich nachzufragen?
> 
> Wenn Thomas presserechtliche Gründe hat, den Urheber (noch) nicht nennen zu dürfen, müssen wir wohl oder übel damit leben.#c Ich hätte auch lieber das Original in Kopie hier gesehen.


Habs gerade eingefügt, hat sich überschnitten, Honey:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achso, der LV ist gar nicht geheim, hab ich nur vergessen zu schreiben, sorry:
> LAV-SH..


War wohl zu früh am Morgen für mich.
SORRY!!


----------



## Knispel (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ist schon sonderbar, dass ausgerechnet die Schleswig - Holsteiner das anleiern, wo die doch im Vorfeld so wehement für die Fusionauf Teufel komm raus  zum DAFV "gekämpft" hatten. Ich sehe noch die Texte im Verbandseigenen Forum ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

LAV, nicht LSFV....

Der eher anglerfreundliche Verband im Land.....
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/

Der andere ist der mit dem hier (auch da scheinen zumindest einige nun langsam wach zu werden):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4104545#post4104545

Der hier also:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/


----------



## Knispel (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

sorry - wusste ich nicht. Bei der LV - Kleinstaaterei blickt ja auch keiner mehr durch. Man hätte m.E. auch gleich eine LV - Reform mitmachen sollen, aber das wäre bestimmt noch unmöglicher als einen BV für Angler zuschaffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Erhalt aller LV war ja Bestandteil vom Fusionsvertrag, genauso wie zwei Geschäftsstellen und Personal für um die 600.000 Euro/Jahr für mindestens weiter 8 Jahre trotz der bekannt desaströsen Finanzen..

Jeder der da jetzt (siehe oben, wie der LSFV-SH) drüber meckert, hatte vorher trotz all der vorliegenden Infos (NDS) und Warnungen (Internet) trotzdem voller Freude der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt.

Damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Das ändert aber nichts am bisherigen Nichtstun des BV, am Nichtbeantworten von Fragen der LV etc. und auch nichts daran, dass ENDLICH!!! einer der LV sich das nicht mehr gefallen lässt. 

Vielleicht wenigstens ein kleiner Silberstreif am Horizont - man wird ja sehen wie und ob der BV nun reagieren wird und ob endlich ein bisschen Hirn, Anstand und Rückrat auch bei anderen LV ankommt und die dem LAV-SH beistehen bei dem Wunsch nach Klärung im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns bei dieser unsäglichen Geschichte...


----------



## mathei (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Achso, der LV ist gar nicht geheim, hab ich nur vergessen zu schreiben, sorry:
> LAV-SH..



danke für die aufklärung


----------



## Brotfisch (11. April 2014)

Knispel schrieb:


> Ist schon sonderbar, dass ausgerechnet die Schleswig - Holsteiner das anleiern, wo die doch im Vorfeld so wehement für die Fusionauf Teufel komm raus  zum DAFV "gekämpft" hatten. Ich sehe noch die Texte im Verbandseigenen Forum ....



Nach meiner Erinnerung ist das Thema Fusionen auf Länderebene im Fusionsprozess explizit ausgeklammert worden. Es hieß ja, dass die Bundesfusion keinerlei AUswirkungen auf Länderebene haben würde.
Das habe ich von Anfang an für falsch gehalten und kritisiert. Eine regionale Gliederung macht keinen Sinn, wenn es in jeder Region mehrere (ungleichgewichtige) Organisationen gibt. 
Allerdings muss man für eine Übergangszeit die "Kleinstaaterei" in Kauf nehmen. Die Zuständigkeit für diese Frage liegt nicht beim BV, der hier lediglich eine Unterstützungsfunktion hätte, sondern bei den betroffenen Landesverbänden. Es wäre allerdings sinnvoll, wenn der BV Rahmenbedingungen schaffen würde, die den LV den Weg zu ihren Fusionen erleichtern könnten. Hier wäre etwa an Hilfestellung bei den erneut ins Stocken geratenen Gesprächen in Berlin zu denken.

Der ultimative Ton des Schreibens allerdings bestätigt erneut, dass das "Toleranzklima" der Landesverbände gegenüber dem BV schlechter geworden ist. Ob das mit ein paar flauschigen Telefonaten von Präsidentin zu Präsident geregelt werden kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Business as usual jedenfalls kann angesichts der schwierigen Lage des geburtsfehlerbehafteten DAFV nicht das probate Mittel sein.

Mir persönlich fällt es angesichts des Großen Schweigens des BV langsam schwer, konstruktive Vorschläge zu machen. Natürlich, eine offensivere Kommunikation wäre in jedem Fall sinnvoll und hilfreich. Wie soll denn ein Bundesverband seine wichtigste Aufgabe, Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben, wahrnehmen, wenn es ihm nicht einmal gelingt, nach innen zu kommunizieren?

Nicht einmal nach vorne schauen kann ich mehr. Die LVe murren, warten ab, sind hinter vorgehaltener Hand kritisch bis ablehnend. Der Tanker scheint keine Fahrt aufzunehmen. Vielleicht hängt das auch damit zusammen, dass das neue Präsidium überwiegend aus Personen besteht, die immer nur auf alten Pfaden gelaufen sind und sich das auch für die Zukunft vorstellen. So jedenfalls ist nicht mit einer baldigen Rückkehr des LFV Bayern zu rechnen. Beten allein lässt noch kein Manna vom Himmel regnen.

Die Fusion war der schmalspurige Versuch, zwei Bundesverbände in die alten Strukturen zu pressen unter einer Präsidentin, die diese Strukturen nicht kennt. Die Geschichte ist gründlich schief gelaufen. Man ist erschüttert von der Zwangsläufigkeit, mit der die Kritiker Recht behalten haben.

Die Präsidentin muss nicht zum Arzt. Denn sie hat keine Visionen, nicht einmal ein Visiönchen. Oder sie versteckt sie gut. Wo bleibt er denn, der Konsolidierungsplan? Wo bleiben die Vorschläge für den Aufbau einer professionellen Lobbyarbeit? Wo bleibt denn die inhaltliche Neuausrichtung? Der Fahrplan für die innere Einheit des Verbandes? Oder wenigstens die Ankündigung, dass man wenigstens an dem einen oder anderen Thema arbeitet?

Der erhoffte Unterstützungsschub seitens der LVe in Richtung DAFV (siehe die entsprechende Bitte der Präsidentin in ihrem sogenannten Jahresbericht) ist offensichtlich ausgeblieben. Ich vermute, dass mangelnde Kommunikation dafür hauptursächlich ist. Dann aber lautet mein Urteil: selbst schuld.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Das ändert aber nichts am bisherigen Nichtstun des BV, am Nichtbeantworten von Fragen der LV etc. und auch nichts daran, dass ENDLICH!!! einer der LV sich das nicht mehr gefallen lässt.
> ...



Ein Silberstreifchen? Ich sehe nicht einmal das. Da haben andere Landesverbände schon deutlichere Signale gesetzt, sei es mit kritischen Anfragen, ja sogar mit einem - aus meiner Sicht verfrühten - Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin. All das hat hier und da Hoffnung gemacht und ist doch schnell im Offenbacher Nirwana verraucht. Vielleicht haben wir die Teflon-Mauer um das Präsidium einfach noch nicht wahrgenommen.
Ich jedenfalls mache mir keine Hoffnung, dass durch Einzelaktionen wie diese irgendeine Bewegung in die Sache kommt.
Nicht einmal bei den Leitlinien, obwohl gestreut, beginnt eine Diskussion. Übrigens nicht einmal hier!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nicht einmal bei den Leitlinien, obwohl gestreut, beginnt eine Diskussion. Übrigens nicht einmal hier!


Immer wieder Offtopic, dennoch kurz dazu:
Warum soll man was diskutieren, was nie kommen wird, wenns eh vorher diesen BV zerreissen wird?



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein Silberstreifchen? Ich sehe nicht einmal das. Da haben andere Landesverbände schon deutlichere Signale gesetzt, sei es mit kritischen Anfragen, ja sogar mit einem - aus meiner Sicht verfrühten - Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin.



Nicht das handeln seh ich als "Silberstreifchen".

Sondern, dass das endlich einmal auch mit Konsequenzen verbunden wird, falls sich der BV entweder nicht, oder wie im Falle NDS oder des Rheinischen, nur ausweichend und beschwichtigend statt klar und eindeutig zu ganz konkreten Fragen äussern wird.

Scheinbar kann man ja weder von BV noch von der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der LV solch konkretes Handeln im Sinne der organisierten Angelfischer oder des Angelns allgemein erwarten, so dass man dann Fragen eben von zuständigen Behörden beantworten lassen will, wenn BV und LV dazu entweder nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage sind.

Und NDS wie der Rheinische haben ja frustriert aufgegeben nach der Zusendung belangloser Antworten vom Präsidíum, statt auch Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen und das dann selber klären zu lassen.

Das ist das "kleine Silberstreifchen", dass wenigstens einer jetzt die "Schnauze richtig voll hat" von der Rumeierei des Dachverbandes und der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der LV.........


----------



## dieteraalland (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin muss nicht zum Arzt. Denn sie hat keine Visionen, nicht einmal ein Visiönchen. Oder sie versteckt sie gut. Wo bleibt er denn, der Konsolidierungsplan? Wo bleiben die Vorschläge für den Aufbau einer professionellen Lobbyarbeit? Wo bleibt denn die inhaltliche Neuausrichtung? Der Fahrplan für die innere Einheit des Verbandes? Oder wenigstens die Ankündigung, dass man wenigstens an dem einen oder anderen Thema arbeitet?
> 
> 
> was erwartet ihr von der frau Dr. eigentlich?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Wenn das so wäre, wären die Funktionäre und Delegierten des DAFV und seiner LV ja richtig plöte, wenn sie sowas nicht wüssten und eine kompetente Nichtanglerin wie Frau Dr. dann trotzdem zu ihrer Präsidentin gewählt hätten - aber sie haben ja auch dem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag trotz des wissens um die ganzen Fehler zugestimmt, von daher......

Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema, sondern dass endlich wenigstens 1 LV sich nicht mehr abspeisen lassen will mit Ausflüchten, Ausreden und Nichtarbeit, sondern für den Fall, dass das so weitergeht mit ignorieren berichtigter und existenziell wichtiger Fragen von LV diese dann eben durch zuständige Behörden klären lässt.

Man wird nun sehen können, ob der BV und die anderen LV auch endlich im Interesse der organisierten Angelfischer handeln wollen oder ob sie weiterhin einfach schweigen und alles vertuschen und unterm Tisch halten wollen.


----------



## labralehn (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ja, aber was kann der LV machen, wenn der BV nicht in der festgesetzten Frist antwortet? (wovon auszugehen ist)

Sofort austreten? 
Um seinen Gemeinnützigkeitstatus nicht zu verlieren.

Oder gibt es ohne BV (bzw. eine Mitgliedschaft in einem BV) keine LVs mehr? (hier habe ich noch nicht so recht durchgeblickt)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Zu 1:
Die lassen die Frage dann eben von den zuständigen Behörden (FA) klären und spätestens dann werden die auch die Gemeinnützigkeit des BV untersuchen.

Zu 2:
Wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit des BV gefährdet ist, MUSS jeder LV fristlos kündigen, um nicht seine eigene Gemeinnützigkeit und die seiner Vereine zu gefährden (hatten wir schon zigmal im anderen Thread dazu aufgeführt) ..

Zu 3:
Und nein, kein LV braucht einen BV zum existieren - nur umgekehrt mit der jetzigen Satzung des BV, die auf LV aufbaut.

Und damit zurück zum Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema, sondern dass endlich wenigstens 1 LV sich nicht mehr abspeisen lassen will mit Ausflüchten, Ausreden und Nichtarbeit, sondern für den Fall, dass das so weitergeht mit ignorieren berichtigter und existenziell wichtiger Fragen von LV diese dann eben durch zuständige Behörden klären lässt.
> 
> Man wird nun sehen können, ob der BV und die anderen LV auch endlich im Interesse der organisierten Angelfischer handeln wollen oder ob sie weiterhin einfach schweigen und alles vertuschen und unterm Tisch halten wollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Natürlich hat jeder LV das Recht, dass seine Fragen beantwortet werden. Und richtig ist auch, dass das "Große Schweigen" des Präsidiums auf alle (?) Fragen kritikwürdig ist.

 Aber man sollte nicht außer Acht lassen, dass die Lösung der zahlreichen fusionsbedingten Strukturprobleme des DAFV von niemandem im Alleingang bewerkstelligt werden kann. Die Präsidentin, ob nun Anglerin oder nicht, hat auf der JHV deutlich das Signal gesetzt, dass Unterstützung notwendig ist. Das mag missfallen, ist aber richtig. Seither gibt es Misstrauensanträge und Ultimaten, alles immer kurz vor der Eskalation. Die LVe - um ein off topic zu riskieren - haben sich seither nicht gerade einen Überbietungswettbewerb in Sachen Unterstützung des BV geliefert. Dabei ist mittlerweile auch auf Landesebene klar, dass der BV durch die schlecht gemachte Fusion geburtsfehlerbehaftet und hilfebedürftig ist. Das hat fast nichts mit der Präsidentin zu tun und würde jedem anderen Funktionsträger an der Stelle genauso gehen. Man stelle sich nur einmal kurz vor, die Dame würfe das Handtuch. Die LVe kämen rasch zusammen und würden...... einen Nachfolger wählen. Die Probleme blieben aber weiter ungelöst.
 Es geht mir nicht darum, das Präsidium zu belobhudeln. Ich sehe aber andererseits auch nicht ein, dass die LVe, nur weil sie mal pupen, gleich zu Weltmeistern gemacht werden. Natürlich kann man Druck aufbauen, fordern, Ultimaten stellen. Aber _sniper_-Schüsse aus dem off ohne eigene Beiträge zur Lösung der fusions- und mohnertbedingten Strukturprobleme sind in meinen Augen eine recht billige Nummer und alles andere als Edelmetallglitzern.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> .... Ich sehe aber andererseits auch nicht ein, dass die LVe, nur weil sie mal pupen, gleich zu Weltmeistern gemacht werden. Natürlich kann man Druck aufbauen, fordern, Ultimaten stellen. Aber _sniper_-Schüsse aus dem off ohne eigene Beiträge zur Lösung der fusions- und mohnertbedingten Strukturprobleme sind in meinen Augen eine recht billige Nummer und alles andere als Edelmetallglitzern.



Danke #6


----------



## Brotfisch (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Noch einmal anders formuliert:

 Der DAFV, genauer gesagt, die seine "Politik" bestimmenden Funktionäre, haben nach der überaus schwer zu bewältigenden Fusionsdiskussion geglaubt, das nach der Unterzeichnung des Verschmelzungsvertrages das Große _business as usual _wieder losgeht, das übliche Kleinklein des Vereinsalltages. Das übersieht, dass man nicht das Gleiche hat wie vorher. Aus zwei widerstreitenden Verbänden wird nicht per Unterschrift ein harmonisches Ganzes. Es ist nachgerade lächerlich, dergleichen erhofft zu haben. Stattdessen hat man ein Gebilde, dass die deutlichen Mängel des VDSF in die Zukunft transportiert, nur mit den anders "sozialisierten" Anglern des ehem. DAV im Inneren. 

 Daraus ergeben sich zwei zentrale Erfordernisse:
 1. Veränderungsbereitschaft
 2. Integrationsfähigkeit

 Das alles kann ein Präsidium aus Externen und Gestrigen nicht schaffen.

 Und schafft es auch nicht.


----------



## sonstwer (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin, ob nun Anglerin oder nicht, hat auf der JHV deutlich das Signal gesetzt, dass Unterstützung notwendig ist. Das mag missfallen, ist aber richtig. Seither gibt es Misstrauensanträge und Ultimaten, alles immer kurz vor der Eskalation. Die LVe - um ein off topic zu riskieren - haben sich seither nicht gerade einen Überbietungswettbewerb in Sachen Unterstützung des BV geliefert. Dabei ist mittlerweile auch auf Landesebene klar, dass der BV durch die schlecht gemachte Fusion geburtsfehlerbehaftet und hilfebedürftig ist. Das hat fast nichts mit der Präsidentin zu tun und würde jedem anderen Funktionsträger an der Stelle genauso gehen. Man stelle sich nur einmal kurz vor, die Dame würfe das Handtuch. Die LVe kämen rasch zusammen und würden...... einen Nachfolger wählen. Die Probleme blieben aber weiter ungelöst.
> Es geht mir nicht darum, das Präsidium zu belobhudeln. Ich sehe aber andererseits auch nicht ein, dass die LVe, nur weil sie mal pupen, gleich zu Weltmeistern gemacht werden. Natürlich kann man Druck aufbauen, fordern, Ultimaten stellen. Aber _sniper_-Schüsse aus dem off ohne eigene Beiträge zur Lösung der fusions- und mohnertbedingten Strukturprobleme sind in meinen Augen eine recht billige Nummer und alles andere als Edelmetallglitzern.



DAFV: "Wir schaffen das nur mit eurer Hilfe!"

(einige) LVs: "Wo liegen die Probleme, wie können wir unterstützen?"

DAFV: .........  (Schweigen im Walde)

(einige) LVS: "Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, müsst ihr uns sagen, wobei!"

DAFV: .........( weiter schweigen, dann: ) " Sagen wir euch nicht. Das machen wir alleine!"


Meine Meinung: |bigeyes , |kopfkrat , #q , #c!

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ihr habt alle recht:
BV wie LV sind einfach zum Kxxtzen.........

Die wussten das alles vorher, stimmen trotzdem für eine katastrophal vorbereitete (Kon)Fusion durch Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit desaströsen Finanzen und unfähigem Personal, sind nicht in der Lage dringende Probleme zu lösen und fahren mit Vollgas die organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand (siehe auch Gemeinnutz etc.) - ist doch prima..

Und dafür wollen dann manche denen auch noch mehr Zeit und Geld geben....

Naja, wers braucht..

Da lobe ich lieber die,  die nun wenigstens mal das Maul aufmachen statt weiterhin dumm und dumpf alles abzunicken - darum geht's hier im Thread. 

Angler bräuchten einen guten Bundesverband.

Und  haben mehr verdient als diese Trümmertruppe DAFV mit ihrem Präsidium aus abgehalfterten Politikern und Rentnern, getragen von Landesverbänden, die nicht mal ansatzweise erkennen, wie sie mit dem  wählen, installieren und dulden und weiterfinanzieren eines solchen BV (wahrscheinlich aus eigener Unfähigkeit dieser Abnicker) die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand fahren...



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Aber _sniper_-Schüsse aus dem off ohne eigene Beiträge zur Lösung der fusions- und mohnertbedingten Strukturprobleme sind in meinen Augen eine recht billige Nummer und alles andere als Edelmetallglitzern.



*Und genau deswegen habe ich den LAV-SH so gelobt, weil der das eben anders gemacht hat:*


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Das für mich Beste kommt aber zum Schluss des Schreibens. *
> Statt nur zu meckern, kommt ein klarer Vorschlag, wie zu verfahren sei, um den DAFV und seine Mitglieder vor dem Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit zu schützen.
> 
> 
> ...


*Das Ultimatum kam ja aus schlichter Not, nachdem Präsidentin und Präsidium mit dem eigenen Mitglied die Kommunikation seit Monaten verweigern* und mehrere Anfragen diesbezüglich nicht beantwortete - seid ihr alle so blind, sowas gar nicht mehr mitzukriegen??

Dass auch da wieder weder eine konkrete Antwort vom Präsidium oder der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, kommen wird  - um das zu glauben, braucht man wohl wirklich kein großer Prophet zu sein.

Ebensowenig dafür, dass sich das der Rest der abnickenden LV auch weiterhin stumpf gefallen lassen wird............



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das alles kann ein Präsidium aus Externen und Gestrigen nicht schaffen.
> 
> Und schafft es auch nicht.



*So ist das, und die LV, die das alles angerichtet haben mit dem Stimmverhalten ihrer Funktionäre und Delegierten (ausser dem LSFV-NDS), sind an der Misere schuld!!!*

Und vor allem schuld auch daran, dass sich nix ändert, weil sie weiterhin an dieser Trümmertruppe festhalten, und keiner von denen auch nur ansatzweise das Maul aufmacht und auch nachbohrt und nicht nachlässt (Ausnahme LAV-SH), sondern weil die das alles blind geschehen lassen und weiterhin abnicken und finanzieren..

*Das sind nämlich die, welche die organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand fahren.*

Man kann als Angler nur hoffen, dass es recht schnell geht mit an die Wand fahren und dass damit auch möglichst viele der für dieses  Desaster Verantwortlichen gleich mit runtergespült werden, damit irgendwann mal aus Ruinen Neues entstehen kann..

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Vernünftigere wie der LAV-SH, die auch auf  konkrete Antworten bestehen und ansonsten eben selber handeln und nicht nur wie bisher alles dumm und dumpf abnicken.

Aber redet euch ruhig weiterhin die Wunschtrümmertruppe eurer Funktionäre und Delegierten weiter schön (hätte man die organisierten Angelfischer an der Basis unter Vorlage der Fakten abstimmen lassen, wäre das sicher nicht so gekommen, wie mit  "denen da oben" aus den LV  jetzt leider)..........

Und ich werde weiter diejenigen unter den LV loben, die sich das nicht mehr von BV und  den abnickenden LV einfach so gefallen lassen, sondern endlich anfangen, sich zu wehren.





PS:
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, die LV und der BV werden von PETA finanziert, weil die gemerkt haben, dass sie so dem Angeln den größtmöglichen Schaden zufügen können...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Selbst PETRA würde da nicht so blöd sein ,zus.Geld zu verbrennen,wenn der Ideologische Gegner sich doch prima selbst demontiert


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das alles kann ein Präsidium aus Externen und Gestrigen nicht schaffen.
> Und schafft es auch nicht.


Leider besteht die gesamte Verbandsstruktur aus solchen, vom BV über die LVs bis in viele Vereine, die auch fröhlich so weiter machen wie's doch immer so schön war.

In vielen Vereinen beginnt aber auch ein Umdenken, bei einzelnen LVs (oder einzelnen Personen in diesen?) ganz zaghaft auch. Im BV kein bißchen.
So kann das jedoch noch Jahrzehnte weiter rumeiern.
Ein großer Knall würde helfen |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber man sollte nicht außer Acht lassen, dass die Lösung der zahlreichen fusionsbedingten Strukturprobleme des DAFV von niemandem im Alleingang bewerkstelligt werden kann.
> 
> Das hat fast nichts mit der Präsidentin zu tun und würde jedem anderen Funktionsträger an der Stelle genauso gehen.



Das kann man so nicht unwiedersprochen stehen lassen.

Selbstredend trägt Frau H-K. keine Schuld an der desaströsen und inkompetenten Fusionsvorbereitung.

Jedoch ist seit Ihrem Amtsantritt nun gut ein Jahr vergangen. Ein Jahr in dem Entwurf und Umsetzung eines Logos die bisher einzige abgeschlossene und offen kommunizierte Maßnahme war.

Ihre bisherige Amtsleistung ist geprägt von Inkompetenz, Konzeptlosigkeit und mangelnder Konsequenz.

Nach einem Jahr, nein, schon nach einem halben Jahr, kann man von der höchsten Führungskraft einer Institution eine Standortbestimmung, wie auch ein klares - wenn auch grobes -  Konzept erwarten, wie man gedenkt, das Schiff wieder auf Kurs zu bringen. Und dazu muss man kein Angler, bzw. keine Anglerin, sein.

Und *damit* kann man dann mit Fug und Recht Hilfe bei der Umsetzung einfordern.
Schmeißt man hingegen nur mit Peanuts um sich, muss man sich nicht wundern, nur noch von Affen umgeben zu sein.

Die Dame ist keine Führungspersönlichkeit, in keiner Beziehung. Und so verhallt Ihre Bitte um Hilfe auch meist ungehört, oder ruft Gestalten auf den Plan, die eigene Ziele verfolgen. 

Die daraus entstehenden Forderungen nach Information, nach klaren Aussagen, nach Transparenz sind die logische Folge einer dramatischen Konzeptlosigkeit und führen zwangsläufig, da nicht befriedigend beantwortbar, zu Abkehr und Ultimaten. 

Wenn man will, kann man feststellen, dass die vermutlich historisch desaströse Fusionsvorbereitung, auch von den LVen, nur noch dadurch gekrönt wurde, eine vollkommen ungeeignete Person in das höchste Amt gewählt zu haben.

In einem gut strukturierten Verband, mit starkem Präsidium und klarer konzeptioneller Ausrichtung, da hätte man jemanden wie sie als Vorzeigepüppchen durchaus wählen können. Zu mehr reicht es leider nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Da sehe ich kaum einen Widerspruch. Ich habe nur eben eine andere Perspektive der Betrachtung gewählt als Du. Und hätte mir auch gerne schon mal etwas "Aktion" gewünscht. Es ging mir aber nicht darum, eine Einzelperson zu entschuldigen, sondern an die gemeinsame Verantwortung auch der Landesverbände zu erinnern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sollte innerhalb 14 Tagen keine Antwort kommen, würden die Einladungen des DAFV dem Finanzamt zur Prüfung vorgelegt.*



Gibt es schon etwas neues? Wann läuft die Frist denn ab? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ich hab noch nix mitgekriegt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

14 Tage Frist ist aber auch gemein- da kann man ja nicht einmal ein neues Logo entwickeln....


----------



## Brotfisch (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Die Landesverbände haben mehrere Optionen: 
1.) Sie können kündigen - ob ordentlich oder fristlos ist "politisch" betrachtet nicht so kriegsentscheidend. Das ist insbesondere die Option zur Rettung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Landesverbänden.
2.) Sie können abwarten, wie sich der Bundesverband entwickelt. Möglich, manchmal aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen des LV nicht anders machbar, aber natürlich angesichts des bestehenden Problemdrucks und der insgesamt reichlich Baustellen nicht gerade eine Referenz.
3.) Sie können den bestehenden Problemdruck auf den LV durch einzelne Aktionen erhöhen. Das wäre das Mittel "Erweckung", um das Präsidium zum Jagen zu tragen.
4.) Sie können versuchen sich konstruktiv auf Bundesebene einzubringen und Lösungsvorschläge oder Initiativen einbringen. Das wäre State of the Art, setzt aber voraus, dass das Präsidium damit auch angemessen umgeht.

Auch eine Kombination insbesondere von 3 und 4 ist natürlich möglich.

Angesichts dessen würde ich die Diskussion über die Kündigung nicht überbewerten. Kündigung von Kleinverbänden sind "politisch" ohnehin kaum als Nadelstich geeignet. Von Großen sehe ich bisher keine Anzeichen dafür.

Das kann allerdings in Zukunft anders werden. Als Signal für ein "Ausruhen" des BV sollte es auf keinen Fall verstanden werden.

Zuzugeben ist allerdings, dass der Bundesverband bislang mit kritischen Fragen aus den Landesverbänden kaum besser umgegangen ist als mit Fragen der AB-Redaktion. Das ruft - neben vielen anderen "Leistungen" des Präsidiums - in den Landesverbänden wachsenden Unmut hervor.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In einem gut strukturierten Verband, mit starkem Präsidium und klarer konzeptioneller Ausrichtung, da hätte man jemanden wie sie als Vorzeigepüppchen durchaus wählen können. Zu mehr reicht es leider nicht.



Ich will Deinen Ausführungen gar nicht widersprechen. Obwohl mir der Begriff " Vorzeigepüppchen" nicht zusagt. Aber leider muss man feststellen, wenn man ihren "JHV-Bericht" liest, dass ihr Ansatz in der Tat war, sich mit ihren "politischen" Kompetenzen und Kontakten einbringen zu wollen und der "Rest" scheint bei ihr unter die Kategorie "Unterstützung" zu fallen, wäre also von den anderen Präsidiumsmitgliedern, den Geschäftsführern, Geschäftsstellen und den LVen zu erbringen. Wenn dem so ist, dann hätte sie die verbandsstrukturellen Probleme gar nicht als ihren Gestaltungsauftrag angenommen. Und das würde erklären, weswegen von oben so wenig kommt.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der DAFV weiter unter dem Syndrom des alten VDSF leidet, dass alles, was auf Bundesebene jenseits der Tagesroutine geschieht, vom Präsidenten her kommt. Die meisten Funktionäre sind seit vielen Jahren darauf konditioniert.
Aber sind die Oberen nicht in der Lage, dieses zu erkennen und darüber zu reden? Peter Mohnert hat in der ihm eigenen Selbstverliebtheit erklärt, dass er lieber "macht" statt zu reden (ZEIT-Interview; wenn es mal so gewesen wäre). Ist da immer noch nicht bemerkt worden, dass Frau Happach-Kasan kein weiblicher Mohnert ist? Sie scheint ja doch ganz offenbar lieber zu reden, als zu "machen".

Kein Mensch erwartet nun, dass die Präsidentin alle Probleme allein und gleichzeitig löst. Ich hielte es auch für falsch, das Dilemma ihr allein (und der vermurksten Fusion) zuzuschreiben. Da ist das gesamte Präsidium gefragt, aber auch die Hauptgeschäftsführer und die Präsidenten/ Vorsitzende der Landesverbände weit über ihre Gremienfunktion hinaus. 

Das mindeste, was zu erwarten ist, wären Informationen, an welchen Problemen man mit welchen Fortschritten arbeitet. Es ist nicht die Zeit für Vollzugsmeldungen. Aber offenbar traut sich das keiner? Oder gibt es gar einen Kommunikationsstopp von ganz oben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Träumer...........


----------



## Sharpo (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Die Sache ist doch ganz simpel.

Da sitzen die falschen Leute im Amt. Ohne Wenn und Aber.

Alte verkrustete Strukturen und Ansichten.
Kein Wunder bei dem Altersdurchschnitt im DAFV und den meisten LV.

Wobei modernes Denken/ Handeln nicht mal wirklich was mit dem Alter zu tun.
Eher mit mangelnder geistlicher Flexibilität, Weltoffenheit, Toleranz etc.


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände haben mehrere Optionen:
> 1.) Sie können kündigen - ob ordentlich oder fristlos ist "politisch" betrachtet nicht so kriegsentscheidend. Das ist insbesondere die Option zur Rettung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Landesverbänden.
> 2.) Sie können abwarten, wie sich der Bundesverband entwickelt. Möglich, manchmal aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen des LV nicht anders machbar, aber natürlich angesichts des bestehenden Problemdrucks und der insgesamt reichlich Baustellen nicht gerade eine Referenz.
> 3.) Sie können den bestehenden Problemdruck auf den LV durch einzelne Aktionen erhöhen. Das wäre das Mittel "Erweckung", um das Präsidium zum Jagen zu tragen.
> 4.) Sie können versuchen sich konstruktiv auf Bundesebene einzubringen und Lösungsvorschläge oder Initiativen einbringen. Das wäre State of the Art, setzt aber voraus, dass das Präsidium damit auch angemessen umgeht.



Du hast den wahrscheinlichsten Punkt vergessen:
5.) Sie können wie immer gar nichts machen, stumm und dumm zusehen und sich wundern, dass alles den Bach runtergeht und keiner rechtzeitig dagegen gesteuert hat.


----------



## Sharpo (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Im DAFV Vorstand sitzen Personen die grösstenteils auch in ihren LV den Ton angeben.

Was soll da passieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch ganz simpel.
> 
> Da sitzen die falschen Leute im Amt. Ohne Wenn und Aber.
> 
> ...




So ist das...

Was ich immer sagte:
Die abnickenden LV wollten das genauso, damit sie in den Ländern schön weiterwurschteln können wie gewohnt..


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Thomas denn lass sie doch ....
Was kann denn passieren ? Event. geht die Gemeinützigkeit flöten, denn muss eben mehr bezahlt werden. Gewässer werden nicht flöten gehen , wer sollte sie auch übernehmen ? Und wenn - was hier geschrieben wird wissen auch die Vereine, wenn die sich nicht regen bricht dort auch alles zusammen, denn gibt es nur noch "freie" Angler ....


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Immer mehr interessante Gewässer werden den Vereinen, Kreis-, Bezirks- und Landesverbänden vor der Nase weggepachtet, das mal nur so nebenbei.
Und wenn das Geld an den Fiskus fließt, bleiben auch die sinnvollen Projekte über kurz oder lang auf der Strecke.


...aber die Organisierten wollen es ja genauso:m


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Immer mehr interessante Gewässer werden den Vereinen, Kreis-, Bezirks- und Landesverbänden vor der Nase weggepachtet, das mal nur so nebenbei.
> 
> Denn bewirtschaften/pflegen eben die neuen Pächter / Besitzer
> 
> ...


 
und graben sich damit ihr eigenes Grab, merken es allerdings nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Hallo,

habe lange mitgelesen und das Zitat was genau den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft lautet



> ...aber die Organisierten wollen es ja genauso:m


Also zurücklehnen und die Show geniessen |bigeyes

LG
aus eine Gegend, wo der Vispass nicht weit ist


----------



## Sharpo (15. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Knispel schrieb:


> und graben sich damit ihr eigenes Grab, merken es allerdings nicht.




Nur ob die neuen Pächter dann das Angeln zulassen steht auf einen anderen Blatt Papier.

Bitte nicht mit der Bewirtschaftungspflicht kommen, es gibt genügend Ausnahmeregelungen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Zum Thema LV-Funktionäre:

Ist schon klar, dass die meisten BV-Funktionäre auch in ihren Landesverbänden eine gewisse Rolle spielen. Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Bei der Präsidentin ist das aber nicht so sehr der Fall. Sie hat u.a. das Problem, keine wirkliche Hausmacht zu haben. Die Initiative Pro Fusion besteht nicht mehr und mit dem Wegfall Bayerns ist der größte LV dieser Fraktion nicht mehr an Bord.

Zum Thema "Träumer":
Ich kenne viele engagierte Ehrenamtliche, die sich erhebliche Verbesserungen wünschen. Manche von Ihnen bringen sich sogar in diesem Sinne ein. Zudem findet eine Art Generationenwechsel statt. Der wachsende Problemdruck, den die Fusion offenbart hat, wird Veränderungsprozesse deutlich befördern. Natürlich geht das kaum in einem revolutionären Knall vonstatten. Und gefühlte  99% der Funktionäre halten eine "Zerschlagung" des DAFV nicht für ein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Daher brauchen grundlegende Veränderungen auch Mehrheiten. Es fragt sich, ob das Präsidium unter den durch die Fusion geschaffenen Strukturen (Vielzahl Landesverbände) überhaupt den notwendigen Gestaltungsspielraum hat, um selbst Änderungen voranzutreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Sag ich doch:
Träumer!

Deine "veränderungswilligen" Funktionäre und Delegierten haben keinerlei Mehrheit oder Einfluss...

Das hat auch nix mit Knall zu tun oder Revolution...

Die haben nur noch nicht gemerkt, dass sie mit diesem DAFV sich selber ins Knie geschossen haben, weil die komplett unfähig sind, die organisierte Angelfischerei vorwärts zu bringen.

Bis sich da was rührt, wurde der DAFV von Behörden oder wegen weitere Abwanderung in den Orkus geschickt oder er macht weiter wie bisher mit Nichtstun.

So oder so ist mit diesem DAFV und diesen LV für die Angler oder das Angeln kein noch so kleiner Blumentopf zu gewinnen..

Da muss aus Ruinen Neues entstehen, wenn man meint, organisierte Angelfischerei zu brauchen..

BV  wie LV fahre das schlicht mit Vollgas an die Wand............

Da ist es nur gut, wenn hier ein LV wenigstens mal auf Antworten besteht und sich nicht mehr abspeisen lässt - das ist ja das Thema hier.......


----------



## Sharpo (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zum Thema LV-Funktionäre:
> 
> Ist schon klar, dass die meisten BV-Funktionäre auch in ihren Landesverbänden eine gewisse Rolle spielen. Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Bei der Präsidentin ist das aber nicht so sehr der Fall. Sie hat u.a. das Problem, keine wirkliche Hausmacht zu haben. Die Initiative Pro Fusion besteht nicht mehr und mit dem Wegfall Bayerns ist der größte LV dieser Fraktion nicht mehr an Bord.
> 
> ...



Die Funktionäre stehen sich doch selber im Weg.
Alles schön political correctness.
Werner Klasing ist derzeit der einzige welcher aus dieser Struktur ausgescherrt ist.

Warum tun es die anderen Funktionäre nicht wenn die ernsthaft Veränderungen,  moderne Veränderungen wollen? 
Weil se dann Mobbing etc. erfahren müssen. Weil se dann Druck von ihren LV und deren Mitglieder bekommen.

Ich glaube nicht ernsthaft an diese gewünschten Veränderungen, nicht die Masse der Funktionäre will dies.
Jedenfalls nicht pro Angeln. Abbau von unsinnigen Vorschriften und Regelungen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

@Sharpo

Die Bewegungen eines solchen Tankers wie des DAFV sind unendlich langsam. Keine Frage, bei der es nicht Befürworter wie Gegner gibt. Und manchmal blockiert man sich sogar aus taktischen Gründen. Das alles hat man während des unsäglichen Fusionsprozesses ja sehr gut sehen können.

Viele Funktionäre sehen Defizite und würden sie gerne behoben sehen. Was das Mobbing betrifft, bin ich wahrlich der letzte, der das abstreiten würde. Allerdings wird auch schon vieles als Mobbing _empfunden_, was schlichtweg der ganz normale Gegenwind ist, der stets kommt, wenn Veränderungen vorgeschlagen werden. Das hängt mit einer traditionell schwach ausgeprägten Diskussionskultur zusammen. Das konnte man im Fusionsprozess ja in dem Schreiben von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sehen, wie man sich dort vorstellt, mit Fragestellern umzugehen. Mir ist aus den vielen Jahren nur selten eine Diskussion erinnerlich, die komplett sachlich verlaufen wäre. Diese mangelnde Diskursfähigkeit des Verbandes gehört zu den zentralen Baustellen des DAFV-Präsidiums, auch wenn dieses es selbst erst in mehreren Jahren erkennen wird.


----------



## Sharpo (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

@Brotfisch

Das ganze ist mir schon bewusst.

Dennoch muss es den "Revoluzern" im DAFV nicht davon abhalten den Anglern Fakten und auch Ideen zu liefern.

Revolutionen gehen immer vom Volk aus. 

In einem anderen Forum zieht sich lieber ein S.Q. nach harscher Kritik zurück.
Wurde S.Q. auf VDSF Linie getrimmt?

Auch um W. Klasing ist es sehr still geworden.
Gibt es aus dem DAFV nichts mehr zu berichten?
Warum macht er denen dort oben nicht ein wenig offiziell Feuer unter dem Po?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Werner Klasing wurde zwar von seinem LV gezwungen, gegen seinen und den Willen seines Präsidiums die Trümmertruppe weiter zu finanzieren - warum sollte er sich da aber noch einbringen???

Du kannst einem totgerittenen Pferd noch so viel Hafer hinschmeissen - es wird kein Rennpferd werden...

Sowas geht im Normalfall zum Abdecker, da zahlt man nicht noch Tierärzte.........


----------



## Sharpo (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werner Klasing wurde zwar von seinem LV gezwungen, gegen seinen und den Willen seines Präsidiums die Trümmertruppe weiter zu finanzieren - warum sollte er sich da aber noch einbringen???
> 
> Du kannst einem totgerittenen Pferd noch so viel Hafer hinschmeissen - es wird kein Rennpferd werden...
> 
> Sowas geht im Normalfall zum Abdecker, da zahlt man nicht noch Tierärzte.........



Das wollte ich damit gesagt haben.
Wenn es Personen im DAFV gibt, die ernsthaft für uns Angler arbeiten wollen, warum wenden diese sich nicht offiziell an die Basis?
Internet lässt grüssen.

Von daher..wie Du schon sagtest Trümmertruppe von a bis z.
Ein paar Funktionäre scheren aus und liefern Informationen ans AB.
Schade das es nicht zu mehr reicht.

Zu Klasing:
Ja warum nicht? Er hat eine Schlacht verloren aber doch nicht den Krieg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Siehe oben:
Zum Abdecker, nicht zum Tierarzt mit totgerittenen Gäulen..

Es ehrt zwar den LAV-SH, da noch was zu versuchen - (Thema hier übrigens) - und ich finde das auch absolut lobenswert. 

Glaubt aber ernsthaft irgendjemand, dass der BV und die Abnicker-LV tatsächlich konkret darauf reagieren und was verbessern wollen?

Dann glaubt mal weiter.....................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glaubt aber ernsthaft irgendjemand, dass der BV und die Abnicker-LV tatsächlich konkret darauf reagieren und was verbessern wollen?


 
 Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er - sollte er innerhalb der Frist keine Antwort erhalten - die Unterlagen wirklich an das zuständige Finanzamt schickt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Das bleibt abzuwarten.

Ebenso, was passiert, wenn die zwar antworten, aber wie bisher nie konkret, sondern nur ausweichend oder mit Hinweis auf HV/VA-Protokolle wie bisher in anderen Fällen .


----------



## labralehn (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Hier wird, meiner Meinung nach, ein unnötig hohes Risiko eingegangen.

Das Spiel geht nur so lange gut, bis der erste, endlich mal, feststellt - das seine Gemeinnützigkeit keiner Prüfung mehr standhält.

Dann ist das Spiel verloren und das Gejammer geht los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Wäre nicht schlimm, dann endlich könnte man aus Ruinen einen richtigen Verband für Angler aufbauen - vielleicht gehen gleich noch ein paar der abnickenden, anglerfeindlichen LV mit über die Wupper, dann kann sich da auch was ändern...

Solange die aber alle so weitermachen wie jetzt, ists einfach nur langsames Dahinsiechen, das zudem noch viel Kohle kostet, die man sicher besser einsetzen könnte....

Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken........................................................


----------



## labralehn (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ist evtl. OT
aber ich frage mich wie das in anderen Ländern (innerhalb von Europa) so läuft mit der organisierten Angelgemeinde.
Gibt es dazu Infos hier im Forum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ist hier OT, ja....
aber Du brauchst ja z. B. nur nach Holland, Vispas kaufen...
Eigene Erfahrung machen..

Dass überall (gerade auch EEA, CIPS etc.) über das teutonische Verbandsunwesen (gerade auch im Hinblick auf Veranstaltungen und Schützerei), sagen wir mal, "mit gewissen Unverständnis" geblickt wird, kann man aber sicher konstatieren..


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Servus,


in anderen Ländern wie NL, UK usw. gibts mehr oder weniger ne Art Verband.. nenne wir es Lobby.... diese setzt sich aber FÜR seine Mitglieder ein. Allerdings ist das anders geregelt... da kommt die Finanzspritze nicht über Vereine usw. sondern über die generellen Erlaubniskarten (NL --> Vispas usw.).


So weit meine Infos....


Wieder zum Thema.


S.Q habe ich auf der Stippermesse in Bremen entdeckt....aber nur kurz aus dem Augenwinkel. Da nich auch im Stippforum mitleses und auch mit S.Q schon aneinander geraten bin - habe ich es abgelehnt mich auf ein 4 Augen Gespräch einzulassen..... denn diese Geheimniskrämerei bringt gar nix! Vorallem kannste keinen an seinen Aussagen festnageln oder messen, da ja keiner was nachweisen kann.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Daher ist es doch gut (um zum Thema zurück zu kommen), wenn hier endlich wenigstens ein einziger LV sich nicht mehr abspeisen lassen will, sondern mal nen Pflock reinhaut..

Da capo...


----------



## Sharpo (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher ist es doch gut (um zum Thema zurück zu kommen), wenn hier endlich wenigstens ein einziger LV sich nicht mehr abspeisen lassen will, sondern mal nen Pflock reinhaut..
> 
> Da capo...



Glaubst Du daran?
Pflöcke aus Luft?

Wie hies der andere Typ der auf Antwort wartet...ging es da ums Hegefischen?  ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Der Rheinische hatte geschrieben, auch Klasing, wegen Konten, Gemeinnutz etc..

Und das ist genau der "Typ", der geschrieben hatte, Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsi vom LAV-SH..

Und genau weil nix kam, wird er ja nun konkreter...

Ich hoffe, er ziehts durch - denn ich glaube nicht an eine konkrete Antwort, sondern im besten Falle an etwas Blablabla und Verweis auf Protokolle...

Sonst bewegt sich wieder Jahrzehnte nix für Angler und das Angeln, wie im VDSF ja schon immer üblich - oder wird wie im Ex-DAV einfach nur rumgemauschelt (Konten, Veranstaltungen etc.).

Beides schadet der organisierten Angelfischerei nur ...


----------



## labralehn (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beides schadet der organisierten Angelfischerei nur ...



NÖ - Beides schadet *weiterhin* der organisierten Angelfischerei nur ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

stümmt.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Diese Woche läuft ja die Frist ab- bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

ich auch............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

So, Thema am 11.04 erstellt, heute ist der 25.04 = 14 Tage vergangen. Mal schauen was da bald kommt. Die Frist ist ja um.

 Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten. 

 1. Der DAFV nimmt den Verfasser nicht ernst und ignoriert die Frist.
 2. Der DAFV hat keine Antwort darauf und kann nicht handeln.
 3. Der DAFV hofft auf die Klärung durch die Finanzämter und kann bei grünem Licht weitermachen wie bisher oder bei Ermittlungen die Lichter in Berlin/ Offenbach ausschalten...

 Ich tippe auf eine Mischung aus 1 und 2.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Hab noch nix gehört jedenfalls............


----------



## Pennywise (29. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ist das alles nur ne "Luftnummer" gewesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Keine Ahnung, habe noch nix gehört..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Waren ja auch Osterferien.


----------



## compi204 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Hi,

Ferien, Feiertage, Wochenende und ... sind ja nun um.

Gibt es irgendetwas neues?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Das Protokoll der VA wurde versendet, in wie weit der LAV-SH schon tätig wurde, da hab ich noch nix gehört..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4123064#post4123064


----------



## Elbangler_70 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

War wohl doch alles nur heiße Luft!


----------

